# 10 gallon paludarium build



## Mr Mike (Oct 11, 2014)

First time using great stuff. Came out pretty good. Base built with plastic egg crate and zip ties. Used rock and pond on the bottom and big gap filler on the sides. Then coated with coconut fiber.


----------



## michaelbishop33 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I've built about 5 tanks now and each time I really want to do a paludarium but always chicken out as I've never done one. I really enjoy my vivs but this has inspired me to definitely do a paludarium next time.


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 11, 2014)

michaelbishop33 said:


> Thanks for sharing. I've built about 5 tanks now and each time I really want to do a paludarium but always chicken out as I've never done one. I really enjoy my vivs but this has inspired me to definitely do a paludarium next time.


Thanks Mike! I have a 55 gallon one as well, but I wanted to practice with the great stuff on something smaller.


----------



## kizusuita (Nov 2, 2015)

Cant see the imagesQ!


----------

